# What is the price for a CT scan?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In US dollar.?


----------



## 21204 (May 26, 2006)

spasman im new here but been diagnosed about 4 yrs ago and had about 4 ct scans and they run from 1500.00 to 3000.00 depending on how much body involved they scan


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thks


----------

